# Data sheet/Rate sheet



## Jay22 (Mar 12, 2008)

How is it going guys?
We just started advertising our tiling business to new home builders in Calgary, Alberta and were being asked for a Data sheet/Rate sheet by some of these home builders. I was hoping someone could send me an example of what one of these (professional) sheets would look like. I'm not going to be looking at the prices so much as the layout of what a homebuilder are looking for.

Thanks guys, really appreciated
[email protected]


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

You have mail.


----------



## Jay22 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks Bill!!!*

:thumbup:

Wicked, thats a big help


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Great....thanks for the tease! 

Jaz


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

What-- you think I'm going to POST it???


----------



## LinksFenceJeff (Sep 30, 2008)

*Can I have a copy, too?*

It would really help me to have a copy, too. I'm in the fence business, so your prices don't mean anything to me anyway. :thumbsup:
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## kayn_os (Nov 30, 2009)

I was just wondering if I could trouble you for a copy as well. I have a rate card but I am looking for a more professional way to present it. Looked at you site and WOW. Very nice. Great to see another Christian company out there doing great work and spreading the good word! 

[email protected]


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

No offense to the last couple of people who asked, but I'm not going to give out my price sheets to all that ask for them. I didn't mind doing it for one person, But I'm not about to hand my pricing out to anyone who asks.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Bill_Vincent said:


> No offense to the last couple of people who asked, but I'm not going to give out my price sheets to all that ask for them. I didn't mind doing it for one person, But I'm not about to hand my pricing out to anyone who asks.


Off topic 
But is the four seasons Campground still there?
I had many a happy childhood memory on Long Lake


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Sure is-- that's about 3 miles from my house.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bill_Vincent said:


> What-- you think I'm going to POST it???


Aw why not Bill? Don't you care about all the other "contractors" that are too lazy to do their own research :laughing:

Come on guys, how freakin hard is it to make a list of the services you offer and a base rate for each of em?? Basic 7th grade English Composition should have taught you the skills required.

If you don't know what services you offer, you don't need to be in business :no:

If you don't know what you need to charge for them, you don't need to be in business :no:

Put the two together in a legible manner :thumbsup:


----------

